# Bow fishing in MN



## shallow death

any body know of some lakes or any where to go there willing to share... my spots are really gettin slow..


----------



## Duckslayer100

Might help to know where exatly in Minnesota you are located...


----------



## weasle414

You're looking in the wrong spots, shootings getting better and better every night I go out


----------



## the professor

e-scouting for carp? really?


----------



## weasle414

Not really that uncommon for people to e-scout these days.. Sometimes people will give up their spots. Not me, though. I worked hard to find my secret lakes, they'll stay secret til I go to my watery grave because of overloading the boat.


----------



## carp_killer

seriously? just go figure it out like all of us have to do TRIAL AND ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!! you will go to lakes with no fish and you will go to lakes with alot of fish and those are the ones you never tell anybody the name of. not your best friend even if you want them to remain awesome shooting


----------



## lunkerlander

Lake Latoka in Alexandria has some huge carp up in the shallow weeds all around the lake during sunny days. I was there several times over the past 2 weeks bass fishing and didn't have a bow with. There were a few 20-30lb fish, some bigger than I have ever shot, just sitting near the surface.

They must never get shot at because they did not spook much when I came near. They literally were almost all around the entire lake. Normally I would not post good info like this, but these carp are in my bass fishing spots and I don't plan to bowfish there. They are scaring away all the other fish. Anyone reading this that would like some specific info about where they are send me a PM. I would like these fish gone next time I come back!


----------



## bwfsh

This is why internet scouting is so great nobody will post about their good spots, but they aren't afraid to post other peoples spots because "They must never get shot at because they did not spook much when I came near". Thanks, I'll really be thanking you when we're driving around other boats. FYI It's not a good night lake. Too many houses.


----------



## TL1FAAT

I agree with bwfsh...it's not a good feeling when another boat shows up on a lake you have been shooting for years! It is great for the lake but it's a sad moment when you know other people have found your honey hole.


----------



## carp_killer

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lunker what you just did is about one of the biggest selfish/dick moves that is even possible. just cause you cant shoot it doesnt mean publicize the **** out of it so 500 people show up to the spot uke: uke: uke:


----------



## weasle414

Ask anyone who's ever shot Buffalo or Deer Lake. A few years ago I was shooting 30 lb carp no problem all the time out of there and huge numbers of buffs and never saw another boat out there. Yes there was others who knew about it but nobody ever really shot it heavily. Now there's 3 different boats that shoot it nightly; opener night there was 4 boats on deer when I drove by on my way home from another lake and god only knows how Buffalo looked. WAS my favorite place to go, now it's like playing fricken nascar racing around the lake with 8 other rigs competing for fish on a daily basis. I will NEVER reveal my lakes publicly and won't take pics at the lake unless the background is pure blackness just for that reason. I don't mind telling a few close friends about some of my lakes, but I don't like advertising my spots after the one in my back yard got ruined for me. Selfish, I know, but that's the way it's gotta be these days. If someone else fair and square finds where I'm at short of stalking me, that's fine, but I don't like people from 12 counties around shooting my spots every other night.. Sorry about the pissy rant, but I had to say it.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I think it is hilarious that Buffalo and Deer get hit as hard as they do. Ya, there are fish there, but pick any of the other 50 lakes nearby and you're going to find fish to shoot. Boggles my mind why people can't spread out a bit.

To this day, my favorite lake to shoot has only ever had one other friend on it that I know of who works it over. I've seen one guy in a canoe on ONE occasion shooting, but he wasn't getting much.

Seriously folks, it's not rocket science. The lakes near the Metro are literally INFESTED with rough fish. Hang a map on the wall, throw a dart and try out whatever lake it hits closest to. Chances are pretty good there will be carp there...

If all else fails, call the DNR or check out the online lakes finder. Look for creel survey results. If they ever say carp or buffalo in reasonable numbers, give it a whirl. Seriously, what have you got to lose?


----------



## njsimonson

I can't say I've ever run into a bow fisher. I never thought it was such a competitive world, there must be millions more that are out there trying to jump one another's claim. Sheesh. As low-competition of an activity as bowfishing is, I figure more the merrier. You've got a species no one wants to fish, and we can't possibly get rid of in a thousand years! So, if you're interested, Lyon County, MN is chock full of 10-foot-deep lakes just teeming with golden bones. Fire away and e-scout all you want!


----------



## carp_killer

Noncompetative? Where the hell have you been? Most people are just to lazy to put the time in to get out and find there own spots (like anything else it seems) so they just stalk other people or ask stupid questions like this. hell i would tell everybody the spot ive been catching limits of walleye on nightly before i would tell even a friend a lake name that has been producing good numbers of roughfish that they dont know about. Getting rid of them will never happen but wisening them up will happen VERY fast if the lakes get hit hard


----------

